# Rice Lake Ontario Questions



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have a trip planned the first week of June to Rice Lake in Ontario. I have never been, and am looking for a little info.
-What does it take to bring your own boat into Canada?
-Is a drivers license and a birth certificate the only requirement to cross border? I heard they were going to start requiring passports.
-What species are most abundant?
-Any input on depth, structure etc.?
-Any input at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and have a great day.
D


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.ricelakeinfo.com/pages/Fishing.html


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe that Rice is one of the southern most of the Trent Severn waterway (Kawarthas) If not one of the chain, very close by. Great weed structure and walleye, muskie, bass and panfish fishing. I don't think a passport is necessary yet, but if you have one, it won't hurt to bring it along. All the laws are still in the process of being passed and solidified. Not a problem towing your boat over the border...I've done it for years and never had any problems. Just be sure to have all your paperwork on board, just in case. Good Luck up there and report back when you get home! Tight Lines!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

NO passport is needed if entering by land this year. Thats a fact .. 
Shutupnfish is correct with this replies. 
Yes a drivers lic and a birth cert will get you in.
The Trent River goes into or out of Rice lake and is also a GREAT place to fish. I should know which it is .Been going here for many many years.
Bass is not in season until the last Saturday in June. It maybe the 21st this year. I can look in my book when i get home. Just got my lic. 
Here's a number to call for a Canadian fishing lic. 1 -800-667-1940. You maybe cutting it close on time though .They would tell you how long it will take. You can always get one up there. I just like having it taken care of.

I'll send you a personal e mail about Rice Lake later in the week. We go the first week in July but stay on the Trent River. We go to Rice for the :B Walleyes ..Which i think has a NEW LAW ( just for Rice Lake) on a slot size.
Need to read my book


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of big Rock Bass in that lake


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Great info., I appreciate the input. So there is no special license or permit required for running my boat on canadian waters? That was the question I was having the hardest time getting an answer to.

Again thanks.

D


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nothing special required to get across or run in Canadain waters. As shutupnfish said keep your paper work handy when crossing .I've never been asked for it but always have it ready. Now on the water they have asked.

Besides the common safety gear. Life jacket, whistle , anchor , etc
You do need a bailing device on board. The bilge pump don't count. We use a old coffee can and it passes the test .Not sure if that applies to big boats .I just have a 16ft alumacraft.

Rice lake has a lot of camps ,BUT where you staying ??


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

sent you a pm


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Just returned from Rice lake last week, had a ball caught plenty of fish all species except pike. Loaded up on Crappie , Bluegills and perch also was able to keep a few walleyes (limit 2) biggest was 28'. A lot of fun catching eyes will casting a 2' curly tail fishing for crappies. All you need is your birth certificate and driver licence. No other issues going in or coming back. most of fish caught out of Lang's resort.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Pretty thick weeds up there, go heavy with the line or use fire line. I am not sure when bass season opens there but if you fish for them, use watermelon/red flake zoom worms with the curly tail cut off-- fished weedless. We crushed the bass with them. Spinner baits work as well but the weeds made it not so fun. 
Also my son got a tip from a local that proved to work very well , a white weedless rat lure. Just toss it out across the lily pads and slowly pull it from one pad to another and make sure you hold on to your pole.
Get out early and anchor on the north side of Raccoon Point out of the current about 30-40 yards from shore........ that spot is money.


----------



## DuV (May 9, 2004)

Still Casting can you give some ideas where you did well on crappies and bluegill. Heading there in the beginning of July. Thanks, DuV


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

To answer your questiopn on crossing with a boat they may make you stop and register it at the border, it's an easy proccess just have your boat ID numbers and registration number handy to fill out the paper work. I've been going up that way for 30years and last year was the first time I had to register my boat.

As far as bass season it opens on June 28th this year. You can get a license up there with no problem. Make sure you read and follow the rules, the CO's and the OPP will not cut you any slack. No beer in the boat, that's and automatic $130 fine, you will be checked. Last year I was checked three times in four days. As far as safety equipment you are only required to have what the State of Ohio requires since it's regesitered here, no operators card is required because you are a non resident.
Drivers license and birth certicate for getting back into the country. Vehicle registration, proof of insurance are a must. Boat/trailer registration is a good thing to have also.
Have a good time, as some else mentioned Rice Lake has a lot of weeds. That's where the fish are, fish the edges, pockets and holes right up in the weeds and you'll catch fish.
Have fun but be safe!

Good luck
Cheers


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, so we leave tomorrow evening. First time Canadian fishing. Got the boat ready, the trailer ready, new line on all the reels, (a few new rigs! ) 2500 waxworms, 1500 nightcrawlers, filet knives, scaler, eerie dearies, jigs out the wazoo, muskie topwater lures ($25 bucks a piece ) bait buckets, gas, oil, tools, fish breading, deep fryer, coolers etc. etc. etc.

Feel like I am moving a small army to invade Canada.

Guess I should bring some soap and a change of underwear....... oh well, the tackle is covered!

Will post a report when I get back

Thanks to everybody for the help, especially MirroMike.

tight lines

D


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

make sure everyone has proper identification,before you leave ,,nothing worse than getting to the boarder ,and some one forgot theirs..also are your worms in bedding and not dirt,don't forget beer in Canada is or was $35 a case,,,same price for Canadian beer or American


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

have fun at Rice Lake. Went last june, first week in june, to walleye fish. 

Caught walleyes consistantly in the morning and at night. Even pulled in a few afternoon Eyes. Never a dull moment, always catching something.

If you're going for panfish, get ready. In a days worth of panfishing, people will pull in two five gallon buckets full of large (8 inches or larger) gills. Fishing for gills in Rice lake is comparable to fishing for gills in an overstocked farm pond.

Also, muskies are everywhere. We hooked into three muskies (landed one) throwing Erie deeries. 

Here's some fish we caught:


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

leaving tomm. for Rice Lake what did you catch all those fish on benny all erie deeries what colors


----------

